# PCD Oct 14th for my M2



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

This will be my third PCD. Anyone else from here going on the 14th?

Date has changed to September 30th!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

David1 said:


> This will be my third PCD. Anyone else from here going on the 14th?


That is the day I'm tentatively planning on being there BMW willing. I'm doing M school that weekend and am trying to get them to schedule my PCD for the day before. It's just a matter of getting my car back from Germany in time.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dude, I have not seen you in years!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

David1 said:


> Dude, I have not seen you in years!


You haven't?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Snareman said:


> You haven't?


You in C-Bus?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

David1 said:


> You in C-Bus?


Dayton. Did you go to that big meet in cinci/covington a few years back? Or did we meet at OSU when a few of us got together?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I was in Cinci at the meet by that German beer place.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Hofbrauhaus? I'm sitting in the real one in Munich as I type. . ED tomorrow morning!!


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

PCD Date is now September 30th!!!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Good for you getting to move it up, but bummer as I guess I won't get to see you then.


----------

